# 2450 RH + Big Lead = Destruction!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The wind is blowing pretty hard again today so rather than frustrate myself with any sort of precision shooting I decided to go the destruction route instead 

I'm using my Wingshooter 2450 RH (rotating head) which is in my opinion the best starship on the market by a wide margin. It's so easy to shoot accurately because of the self-aligning forks, a big asset on a +15" shooter. I have it banded with 1" x 0.75" TBG cut about 9.5" active length and a draw length of about 50". Draw weight is super low but it delivers the .485cal lead balls I'm shooting with real authority! I don't have a chrony any more but I would guess they're shooting about 230-240 fps. That's fantastic power in a very easy to shoot and accurate package.

Here's some pointless wonton destruction for ya:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yey some great shooting..with great smack down power...you can see the tree limbs blowing around by the wind...

Yeah you love the crunch sound when it smacks your target....Keep that lead flying my friend....OM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I really like heavy ammo ... it does the job. Nice shooting, MJ!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice! That shoots really well.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

No Chrony? Let me guess. A stray metal ball sent it to Chrony heaven.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> No Chrony? Let me guess. A stray metal ball sent it to Chrony heaven.


No, I was borrowing Jim Harris' and he needed it back.
Thankfully I was able to use it for several months without shooting it


----------

